# Nguồn gốc ra đời của da bò những thập kỹ trước



## willxvnrao (19/11/21)

Nguồn gốc ra đời của da bò những thập kỹ trước Ở đây trong xưởng của tôi, tôi có những cuốn sách cũ của Al Stohlman về chế tác da. Khi tôi vừa mới bắt đầu, đây làcông ty sản xuất hộp đựng quà tặng những cuốn sách cần xem của tôi về cách tạo ra một cái gì đó mới. Ngay cả bây giờ tôi cũng tham khảo chúng để biết những cách xây dựng dự án mới (cũng… mới đối với tôi). Nếu bạn đã đọc những cuốn sách này, thì chiếc bao da này có thể quen thuộc với bạn: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nơi để xem Vỏ Al Stohlman và các sản phẩm khác từ công ty sản xuất hộp quà tặngLịch sử chế biến đồ da Hoa Kỳ Khi tôi tham dự triển lãm thương mại đồ da ở Sheridan, Wyoming vào tháng 5, tôi cũng có thể tham gia một chuyến đi đến King’s Saddlery . Cửa hàng trên con phố chính ở Sheridan này nổi tiếng với món Kings Ropes chất lượng cao. Bạn có thể xem các hàng và hàng của chúng trong cửa hàng của họ. Kings lấy tên của nó từ Don King, một nhà sản xuất yên ngựa thành công và gia đình của ông, những người đã thành lập cửa hàng. Bên trong cửa hàng rộng lớn này cũng là Bảo tàng , nơi tôi đã xem tác phẩm của Al Stohlman, Don King và nhiều nghệ sĩ tài năng khác. Họ có một bộ sưu tập khổng lồ các công cụ cổ và yên ngựa từ những người thợ làm đồ da giỏi nhất của phương Tây trong thời kỳ hiện đại. Tham quan bảo tàng giống như bước vào lịch sử. Bạn có thể thấy loại hình chế biến đồ da này đã phát triển như thế nào và cũng như cách các công cụ đã phát triển theo thời gian. Ví dụ, tôi thích nhìn thấy màn hình hiển thị dao tròn này và tất cả các kích cỡ khác nhau và sự khác biệt nhỏ về hình dạng. Thật khó để mô tả bảo tàng nhỏ này được đóng gói như thế nào. Gần như mỗi inch vuông được bao phủ bởi các ví dụ và đồ tạo tác bằng da. Có rất ít nơi để xem lịch sử chế tạo da và tôi rất biết ơn vì xưởng gia công bìa dađã có cơ hội đến xem một trong những bảo tàng tư nhân tốt nhất dành riêng cho chủ đề này. Thật đáng để kiểm tra nếu bạn đang ở Sheridan


----------

